# Quelle App pour le RSS sur l'iPad ?



## etudiant69 (7 Juin 2010)

Quelle App iPad a votre préférence pour lire vos RSS ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai installé RSS Reader Pro. Mais au final, avec un compte iGoogle et l'ajout de Google Reader dans la page d'accueil de Google, ça le fait très bien aussi.


----------

